# ESP Error Code



## Tifosi852FD (May 6, 2001)

So......
I had my ESP light come on solid and the display read ESP Error.

This happened the first day I got the car, and the next morning it went away and never came back.
Now 5 months later the eroor is coming and going at random for the last week or so.


It is a 2010 MkVI GTI 4 Door.

Here is a full autoscan as well as the individual module. Any help is appreciated. 
Hopefully it will be something easy and relatively cheap I can fix on my own rather than having to go to the dealer.


Thanks in advance to Dana and who ever else helps!


*========AUTO SCAN===========*


Monday,17,May,2010,16:12:49:17431
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 65
72 77

VIN: WVWGV9AJ9AW213166 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH11--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492300FD880C06EA921F0041300800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

1 Fault Found:
16352 - Control Module - Electrical Error 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 61
Mileage: 9050 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.23
Time: 12:35:20

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 32768
Count: 4608
Count: 233
Count: 51259
Count: 255
Count: 0
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A1E90252AC48088008174000D0441050086534D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 31100 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 019 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D07NDK9 
Coding: 00003032
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0111 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 041109F1000816
Coding: E9817F07101612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T6P0904
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667650699 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218198623154
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J1126659
Coding: 0101000001
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 C HW: 1K8 035 730 C
Component: Telefon H08 6600 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520283918
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


*
=========CONTROL MODULE 3==========*


Monday,17,May,2010,16:15:06:17431
VCDS Version: Release 908.2

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component and/or Version: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107
Software Coding: 114B600C492300FD880C06EA921F0041300800
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
1 Fault Found:

16352 - Control Module - Electrical Error 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 61
Mileage: 9050 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.23
Time: 12:35:20

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 32768
Count: 4608
Count: 233
Count: 51259
Count: 255
Count: 0
Count: 0


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Looks to me like you've got a defective ABS control module. 

-Uwe-


----------



## Tifosi852FD (May 6, 2001)

great, that sounds like a trip to the dreaded dealer then for some warranty work. 

thanks


----------



## Estaban Yobs (Dec 15, 2010)

I just got the ESP error code this morning. Going to take my car into the dealership this weekend. Just wondering what ended up being wrong and what they did to fix it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tifosi852FD (May 6, 2001)

Well, This was a fun experience. 
I had my car in the shop for 25 days due to this ESP error light. 

Anyway, to make a long story short, 
ABS Module, ABS Pump, and two other small sensors all had to be replaced. 

Once they fixed one thing another thing went wrong. 
I dont know if it was all a coincidence or what. 

VW of america was involved being my car was out of commission for so long (dealer issues.) 

The actual working time was about 4 or 5 days with all other the things that went wrong, and a good chunk of it was waiting on parts to come in. 

Hope you have better luck than I did.


----------

